# The Chemicals in Food



## Nordicfat (Mar 1, 2014)

I have understood that we are many in this world who are afraid of the cancerogene and creepy chemicals that are used in food and other consuming products. Is there any way to avoid it? If you have a lot of money, you can buy and make your own bread, candy and other foods. But if you simply doesn't have the money, what are you doing then?

Where I live, they use a chemical that was used in the Kuwait war in some of our candy(!). I don't remember where I read it but I remember a lot of people talked about it. That also made me think, how many candy providers are there who is hiding and lying exactly what they put in their candy?

They say being fat gives you diabetes and cancer, but that is so untrue so I don't find words. How many skinny and "normal sized" people have these dangerous diseases? I can tell you. A lot. I knew some people who where skinny and normal-sized who also had diabetes and cancer. And guess what they ate?
They only ate "food" that had more chemicals than real meat, real candy or other real and clean ingredients in them.

I wish more people understood that many diseases come from the fact that we have so much chemicals in our food and bodies, these chemicals make us sick. Being overweight will never give you cancer or diabetes, chemicals will!
Another thing that is creepy is that the diets doctors have forced me and other obese people to eat and buy are full of creepy numbers made up in a lab. *We force-feed obese people these dangerous substances so they will have a higher risk of deadly diseases.
*


I try to avoid chemical as good as I can. When I want to eat good desserts I try to buy so clean products as I can and make them myself. Making own candy is although difficult except if it it chocolate candies.
I try to avoid buying sausages and finished beefs, instead, buy my own meet and make it myself. I do my own hamburgers with bread I baked myself. I fry my own french fries.

It feels better and actually taste better. I can give you and example of pizza. One of my favourite food.

If you make a pizza, all by yourself. Even the tomatoes on it have you grown yourself, either on balcony or in garden.
Set it on the kitchen table and wait 5 hours. It will look a bit ... yeah, well, unfresh because of the fact that in nature they aren't holding so long.Then, take a pizza you bought and put on the kitchen table and wait 5 hours.* It looks exactly the same even though the ingredients that are on it, in the nature have to be eaten fast without starting to ge old.*

And this is really creepy. 

*What do you do to avoid chemicals?* Again, it is very difficult in some parts. Especially if you are poor and don't have that much money.
It is much more healthy to eat your own pizza, your own hamburgers and fries, your own candy and your own beefs! Apart from how good the body feels after natural sugar and natural ingredients, *it is much more yummy too*.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 1, 2014)

I try to buy/eat organic as often as I can but even that has no guarantees. All the time there is always some report about how something we were once told was good for us now turns out to be bad for us. Also I think of all the wholesome, organic, grind-your-own-applesauce kind of people die young of a heart attack or pancreatic cancer. Everyone stands around their grave and feels really sad but it doesn't occur to anyone that what you eat is no guarantee that you won't get sick or will live forever. There are 111 year old grandmas who lived their whole lives cooking with lard, wearing no sunscreen and never left the village they grew up in. Who really knows?


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 2, 2014)

*My philosophy on good eating is:

1. Never deep fry (or fry at all).
2. If you can pick it off a tree - eat it in abundance!
3. If you can pull it from the earth - eat it in abundance!
4. If it has had a mother/was born and not grown - do no harm. leave it alone. it is not yours to eat!
5. If it is pre-packaged, processed and has more than 1 ingredient (or ingredient list goes on forever and is written in science speak) - leave it on the shelf it'll kill ya!
6. Find alternative healthy ways to reinvent have your favourite foods (Youtube: The Edgy Veg, The Vegan Zombie are two of my faves!!). 
7. Read "The China Study"!!!
8. Throw squash/sodas out!! They are nothing but muddy puddles in a can! Embrace water! Try plant based milks (yum!)
9. This precise diet will change your life, your body, your energy. Pretty much everything really!  *


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 2, 2014)

veggieforever said:


> *
> 8. Throw squash/sodas out!! They are nothing but muddy puddles in a can! Embrace water! Try plant based milks (yum!)
> *



What's the difference between a squash and a soda? This bit of British terminology remains opaque to this American.


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 4, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> What's the difference between a squash and a soda? This bit of British terminology remains opaque to this American.




Squash is diluting drinks like Ribena and Robinson's fruit drinks that water gets added to and soda is tinned drinks like Coke, Pepsi etc In Scotland we never call tinned drinks "soda's" we refer to them as "juice" and that includes fruit squash too but we refer to that as "diluting juice". I steer clear from all of the above because of the Caffine, Aspartame and Acesulfame K. It's a chemical cocktail!  xxx


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 4, 2014)

Macrobiotic eating is clean, healthy, life-saving.


----------

